# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Bán căn hộ 282 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng chỉ từ 1.9 tỷ/căn nhận nhà ở ngay

## haiphat2017

*Chính sách hỗ trợ khách hàng.*
Tặng 01 cây vàng SJC mừng tân gia nhà mới.
(Gói tặng 1 cây vàng giá trị quy đổi: 35.000.000 VNĐ).
Miễn phí 03 năm phí sử dụng dịch vụ Chung cư.
(Gói miễn phí DV giá trị quy đổi: 6.600 vnđ/m2).
Miễn phí mua sắm tại siêu thị BigC 12 tháng.
(Gói miễn phí siêu thị giá trị quy đổi: 3.000.000 vnđ/tháng tương đương 36.000.000vnđ. ).
 Chính sách hỗ trợ vay vốn ngân hàng(TP Bank).
- Lãi suất vay vốn ưu đãi 7,5% trong 12 tháng.
- Ân hạn nợ gốc khoản vay 12 tháng.
- Tỷ lệ giải ngân vay vốn đạt 85% giá trị HĐMB.
- Thời gian vay vốn lên đến 20 năm.
* Giới thiệu chung về Căn hộ.*
- Chủ đầu tư: Công ty Cổ Phần sử dụng Số 3 (Hanco 3).
- Vị trí: Số 282 đường Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội.
- Thiết kế Chung cư: Cao 17 tầng + 1 hầm + 3 thương mại + 98 Chung cư, 2 thang máy, 2 thang thoát hiểm.
- DT Quần thể: Có tổng 7 Dự án /1 mặt sàn.
+ Loại diện tích 2 phòng ngủ (71m2-75m2-81m2) thông thủy.
+ Loại DT 3 phòng ngủ (85m2-96m2-100m -103m2) thông thủy.
- Giá bán: Từ 24.5tr/m2 (đã gồm VAT+ nội thất).
- Chỉ từ 1.9 tỷ/căn (bao gồm VAT + Nội thất)
Lưu ý: Căn hộ đã hoàn thiện xong đã và đang trong quá trình bàn giao cho khách hàng.
* Lý do khách hàng nên lựa chọn Quần thể 282 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng:*
- Tòa nhà đang bàn giao Dự án, khách hàng có thể yên tâm nhận nhà, không lo rủi ro.
- Vị trí liên kết vùng:
+ Chung cư cách Big C Thăng Long 0.5km.
+ Quần thể cách bến xe Mỹ Đình 2.5km.
+ Quần thể cách Bệnh viện 198, Y Học Cổ Truyền 3.5km.
+ Chung cư cách ĐH Khoa Học Tự Nhiên, ĐH Xã Hội Và Nhân Văn, ĐH Lao Động Và Xã Hội 1.5km.
+ Dự án cách Ngã Tư Sở 1.5km.
* Đặc biệt giá bán chỉ từ 24.5tr/m2 được xem là Tòa nhà có giá cạnh tranh nhất so với các Quần thể lân cận trong khu vực và cùng phân khúc.
- Mặt độ 7 Tòa nhà/ 1 sàn, 49 Quần thể / thang máy, mật độ rất thấp, trung bình với các Tòa nhà Tòa nhà Hà Nội có mật độ từ 100 -130 Chung cư/ thang
- Dự án được thừa hưởng đầy đủ các tiện ích trong khu vực.
- Thiết kế các Dự án từ 2-3PN, tất cả các căn hộ đều tận dụng tối đa gió và ánh sáng, tạo cho khách hàng cảm giác thư thái, thoải mái như cả gia đình đang hòa vào với thiên nhiên.
- Thủ tục pháp lý đầy đủ.
Chung cư 282 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng hứa hẹn mang đến cho khách hàng cảm nhận được, đêm yên tĩnh, cho ngày tràn năng lượng.
Mọi thông tin chi tiết vui lòng Phòng kinh doanh dự án:
*Phòng phụ trách KD Dự án 282 Nguyễn Huy Tưởng.*
*Phòng KD Tòa nhà : 0976 968 279*

----------

